# Phlogius sp



## Inkslinger (Sep 19, 2007)

My Phlogius sp girl


----------



## bylo (Sep 19, 2007)

Great photos ,how old is she


----------



## PhilK (Sep 19, 2007)

I really love Phlogius sp.... Definitely will be my next T! Love the darkness.
What're you keeping her in?


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 19, 2007)

She is 6 years old and truly evil is a real pig for food, has no fear will charge when the water is being filled then pace until food is presented, when molting the whole tank is webbed.

My pic for looks and darkness would have to be the Sarinas I got off Bylo cant' wait till they mature .

By the way Bylo they have all molted and are turning into greedy little devils they particularly like moths.


----------



## hornet (Sep 19, 2007)

do you have any recent moults? any idea where she was collected?


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 19, 2007)

She is 6 years old and kept in a 12inch fish tank with coco peat and vermiculite substrate and fake plants, 
the tank is in a larger purpose built enclosure with heat cord lighting etc.

She is truly evil has no fear will charge when you are filling the water bowl and then pace until food is presented.

My favorite for Darkness would have to be the Sarinas, I am awaiting the ones I got off Bylo to mature.
By the way Bylo they all have molted and are turning into greedy little devils they very much like Moths


----------



## hornet (Sep 19, 2007)

for a dark T look for the species nick named "black betty"


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 19, 2007)

hornet said:


> do you have any recent moults? any idea where she was collected?



She was captive bred in Brisbane


----------



## hornet (Sep 19, 2007)

actually sarina's are quite a light colored t. Might be dark now but lighten up alot as adults, males a tan color, females a grey color


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 19, 2007)

very nice,looks like shes made herself right at home


----------



## hornet (Sep 19, 2007)

Inkslinger said:


> She was captive bred in Brisbane



just sold as Phlogius sp? if you can get a moult can probably get an ID. Nice looking t


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes was sold as Phlogius sp, I Have a pic of a molt on my pc which is in the shop being fixed. I am using sons atm when its back will post one.
I am very interested in the "Black Betty" do you have any Pics?


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 19, 2007)

hornet said:


> actually sarina's are quite a light colored t. Might be dark now but lighten up alot as adults, males a tan color, females a grey color



Bit different description to the adult pictured on The Green Scorpion web site:?


----------



## GAZ-ROBOT (Sep 19, 2007)

Very nice inkslinger,Hi hornet your not talking about steves "black/Presley" are you? or is there another T out there that I haven't heard about?????


----------



## Tsubakai (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice photos


----------



## Inkslinger (Sep 20, 2007)

hornet said:


> just sold as Phlogius sp? if you can get a moult can probably get an ID. Nice looking t



I think so I would like a confirmed ID as I am looking for a mate for her


----------



## WombleHerp (Sep 20, 2007)

do you handle them?


----------



## hornet (Sep 20, 2007)

for an id you will need to send the moult to someone who can examine it. Might be it gaz, he calls it selenocosmia sp "black". I'll post pics of mature sarina once i find them.


----------



## hornet (Sep 20, 2007)

found another pic, the 1 i seen may have had flash washing out the color but males are still very light.


----------



## hornet (Sep 20, 2007)

http://theata.org/forum/index.php?topic=160.0


----------



## WombleHerp (Sep 20, 2007)

hornet said:


> http://theata.org/forum/index.php?topic=160.0


 
:lol::shock::shock::lol: look at the little fat man dancing!! :shock: :lol::lol:


----------

